# Dewalt mudshot



## wilking (Sep 8, 2020)

Some reviews about dewalt automátic taper


----------



## Mjaw (Nov 24, 2020)

wilking said:


> Some reviews about dewalt automátic taper
> Dewalt drywall tools are made by level 5, id take a look at other brands also


----------



## RRC (May 16, 2020)

I've used it on 4-5 houses so far and it works great ! I have a bad shoulder and is way easier than an angle box. The amount of mud is adjustable.


----------

